# DIY Bookshelf



## Rhuarc (Feb 5, 2010)

I moved to a much smaller space recently and don't have room for my SVS MTS.01 L/C/R. In my search for a bookshelf speaker to replace them I decided upon the Klipsch RB-61 II for L/R and the RC 52 II for the center. I have demoed them and really enjoyed my experience. Before I had the SVS, I had the klipsch Synergy series 5.1 setup. 

I am wondering if there is a DIY option that would give me the performance at this level or greater for the same or cheaper price. Right now the 61's are $424 for the pair and the 52 is $369. So, I would like to keep it at $800 or less for the the L/C/R.

I have built sub boxes before and have the tools to built cabinets, but I'm not as familiar with crossovers, etc. I'm definitely willing to learn, but something extremely complicated or not well documented may not be the best bet.

I have an Onkyo 706 receiver and watch 90% movies. I have a 15" Fi q15 in a sealed box that I was able to fit in a corner, so I have the low end covered already.

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

The Speedsters are a little smaller than your Klipsch and have similar FR specs (I'd wildy guess they have lower distortion vs. the Klipsch's higher sensitivity). I'd suggest looking at Madisound's 2-way kits if you are looking for high quality and ease of construction.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Those Speedsters look like a great little speaker! I'll have to remember them in case I ever get around to building a small pair for either the garage or bedroom. Great size, and they appear to be nice-sounding as well. Going from a Klipsch horn tweeter to a ribbon will be a big difference in sound for you I would think. (Not better or worse, depending what you like, but different)


----------



## Odougbo (Oct 16, 2011)

Take a look at SR71's they are popular around the world.

My buddy brought a pair over - awesome. Also, small, easy build.

Madisound sells them...btw




fusseli said:


> The Speedsters are a little smaller than your Klipsch and have similar FR specs (I'd wildy guess they have lower distortion vs. the Klipsch's higher sensitivity). I'd suggest looking at Madisound's 2-way kits if you are looking for high quality and ease of construction.


----------

